# Hens rear dragging...etc



## dinimartini10 (May 23, 2013)

My hen Lucy just all of a sudden started walking very low to the ground with her tail in a downward position, She is eating, drinking and above all that is acting normal. Any ideas or suggestions??? I am fairly new to this and would appreciate some feedback......Thanks


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

How old is she?


----------



## dinimartini10 (May 23, 2013)

She is a little over a year......continuing regular activity just struggling to walk normal.


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

I have one like this now. At first I thought she was egg bound but she wasn't and she is still the same, eating and getting around but she just has a big belly. She looks very bright eyed and healthy otherwise. It is now 2 months she has been like this and she is no better or worse. She seems happy otherwise.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

What breed is she?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Has she been laying regularly? If not, it sounds like she is laying internally. Eggs fall out of the oviduct and fall into the abdomen. Here is a link to a thread: http://www.chickenforum.com/f22/internal-laying-2926/


----------



## dinimartini10 (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for all who responded to my question...I think I figured it out thanks to the internet. All her symptoms pointed to a "prolapsed oviduct". Basically her but fell out!! All articles said to use preperation H and it worked....Lucy is back to being Lucy!!!! Thanks to all that responded to my dillema!!!!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Yay!! So glad she's back. Just keep an eye on her, it could happen every time she lays for a while!


----------

